# My Trips To Poland



## P.giannakis (Mar 12, 2022)

Over a period of 15 years, i have visited Poland pleanty of times for holidays.
I thought i would start a thread with pictures from those trips -covering the period between 2007 and 2021. 
I will be updating the thread from time to time.

Early morning - April 2018
Canon EOS-5
Ilford HP5+ in HC110


----------



## P.giannakis (Mar 12, 2022)

Little girl heading for her First Communion - June 2018
Olympus OM-2n - Zuiko 28f/3.5
Ilford HP5+ in HC110


----------



## P.giannakis (Mar 13, 2022)

A nun walking in the corridors of the gothic church of Fara Poznanska in Poznan - August 2017
Canon EOS 5 - Kodak TMax 400 in HC110


----------



## P.giannakis (Mar 13, 2022)

April 2018 - Canon EOS-5
Ilford HP5+ in HC110


----------



## P.giannakis (Mar 15, 2022)

August 2021
Nikon F4 - ilford HP5+ in HC110


----------



## NS: Nikon Shooter (Mar 15, 2022)

-

#3 and #5 are very cool in my book! 
…and not because of the religious connotation.


----------



## P.giannakis (Mar 15, 2022)

NS: Nikon Shooter said:


> -
> 
> #2 and #4 are very cool in my book!


Thank you, I am glad you like them 😊


----------



## jeffashman (Mar 15, 2022)

All good, but I like #1 and #3 especially.


----------



## P.giannakis (Mar 16, 2022)

May 2017
Kodak T-Max 400 in HC-110
Nikon F5


----------



## NS: Nikon Shooter (Mar 16, 2022)

P.giannakis said:


> View attachment 254616




Tasteful composition and rendition!


----------



## P.giannakis (Mar 16, 2022)

NS: Nikon Shooter said:


> Tasteful composition and rendition!


Thank you Nikon Shooter 


October 2021 - Nikon F5 
ilford HP5+ in HC110


----------



## Dean_Gretsch (Mar 17, 2022)

Very interesting photos. They are easy to create stories from!


----------



## P.giannakis (Mar 17, 2022)

Dean_Gretsch said:


> Very interesting photos. They are easy to create stories from!


Thank you Dean, glad you liked it


----------



## P.giannakis (Mar 17, 2022)

June 2018
Olympus OM-2n - Zuiko 28f/3.5
Ilford HP5+ in HC110


----------



## P.giannakis (Mar 19, 2022)

May 2015
Kodak Tri-X in HC110
Nikon F90x


----------



## P.giannakis (Mar 23, 2022)

June 2018
Olympus OM-2n - Zuiko 28f/3.5
Ilford HP5+ in HC110


----------



## P.giannakis (Mar 28, 2022)

August 2017
Canon EOS-5
Kodak T-Max400 in HC110


----------



## P.giannakis (Mar 31, 2022)

ILFORD PAN 400 in Rodinal (1:50)


----------



## zulu42 (Apr 1, 2022)

August 2021 image nominated POTM


----------



## P.giannakis (Apr 1, 2022)

October 2019
Pentax ME - ilford HP5+ in HC110


----------



## P.giannakis (May 15, 2022)

April 2022
ilford Pan 400 in HC110


----------



## John 2 (May 15, 2022)

I have only just caught up with these.  To my eye, as a set they make up a really excellent series of mono images.  I'm fond of mono and I really enjoyed these.  exceptional work IMO.


----------



## P.giannakis (May 16, 2022)

John 2 said:


> I have only just caught up with these.  To my eye, as a set they make up a really excellent series of mono images.  I'm fond of mono and I really enjoyed these.  exceptional work IMO.


Thank you John - much appreciated


----------



## P.giannakis (May 16, 2022)




----------



## P.giannakis (May 18, 2022)

ilford Pan 400 in HC110


----------



## wobe (May 19, 2022)

Awesome set, I find people shots difficult, either through being too self conscious or else the scene has passed by the time I decide it is worth taking. Beautiful.


----------



## P.giannakis (May 19, 2022)

wobe said:


> Awesome set, I find people shots difficult, either through being too self conscious or else the scene has passed by the time I decide it is worth taking. Beautiful.


I find photographing people difficult too. I haven't noticed finding it any easier with time.


----------



## P.giannakis (May 19, 2022)

Ilford Pan 400 in HC110
Minolta 700si.


----------



## P.giannakis (May 21, 2022)

Lady Fallen Asleep In Chopin Park - Poznan, June 2014
Kodak Tri-X in Rodinal (1:50)
Pentax ME with Rikenon 50 f/2


----------



## P.giannakis (Jun 4, 2022)

May 2013
Kodak Tri-X in Rodinal


----------



## Donde (Jun 11, 2022)

I think the man peering from behind the curtains is the best of these. The others show people photographed from behind so are difficult relate to.


----------



## P.giannakis (Jun 12, 2022)

Poznan Train Station - August 2008


----------



## Photo Lady (Jun 12, 2022)

great story photos...especially nice because you did it in black and white.


----------



## P.giannakis (Jun 13, 2022)

Photo Lady said:


> great story photos...especially nice because you did it in black and white.


Thank you, i am glad you like them.


----------



## P.giannakis (Jun 13, 2022)

October 2019
ilford HP5+ in HC110


----------



## P.giannakis (Jun 14, 2022)

Poland - 2011
Kodak Tri-X in Rodinal


----------



## P.giannakis (Jun 17, 2022)

Tmax-400 in HC110
Nikon F5


----------



## mjcmt (Jun 17, 2022)

Nice body of work.


----------



## P.giannakis (Jun 17, 2022)

mjcmt said:


> Nice body of work.


Thank you Michael


----------



## jeffashman (Jun 17, 2022)

P.giannakis said:


> Tmax-400 in HC110
> Nikon F5
> 
> View attachment 257103


Someone is getting scolded...


----------



## P.giannakis (Jun 23, 2022)

Tmax-400 in HC110
Nikon F5


----------



## Dave Maciak (Jun 24, 2022)

P.giannakis said:


> Over a period of 15 years, i have visited Poland pleanty of times for holidays.
> I thought i would start a thread with pictures from those trips -covering the period between 2007 and 2021.
> I will be updating the thread from time to time.
> 
> ...


My reply to you is simple; You have the excellent eye, and it's obvious you're greatly talented.


----------



## P.giannakis (Jun 24, 2022)

Dave Maciak said:


> My reply to you is simple; You have the excellent eye, and it's obvious you're greatly talented.


Thank you very much Dave, i consider myself to be very lucky - in the right place at the right time.


----------



## P.giannakis (Jun 24, 2022)

A few pictures of lovebirds...


----------



## P.giannakis (Jun 25, 2022)

Kodak Tri-X in Rodinal


----------



## P.giannakis (Jun 27, 2022)

In a small village in Central Wielkopolska, a farmer is unloading a tonne of wheat, harvested from their fields. It will be used to feed the animals during winter.

August 2008.


----------



## P.giannakis (Jun 28, 2022)

Kodak T-Max 400 in HC110
Nikon F5


----------



## P.giannakis (Jun 29, 2022)




----------



## P.giannakis (Jul 2, 2022)

School Trip to Fara Poznanska church - Poznan.


----------



## P.giannakis (Jul 5, 2022)




----------



## Donde (Jul 5, 2022)

I think I would have enjoyed the original color versions even more but very good street photography.


----------



## P.giannakis (Jul 6, 2022)

Donde said:


> I think I would have enjoyed the original color versions even more but very good street photography.


Thank you Donde, I develop and scan them myself to keep the cost down a bit. Eventually I got used to b&w and like it better than colour.


----------



## P.giannakis (Jul 8, 2022)

All Saint's Day - 1 November
People visit the local cemeteries to clean and decorate the graves.


----------



## jeffashman (Jul 8, 2022)

Always wonderful!


----------



## P.giannakis (Jul 9, 2022)

jeffashman said:


> Always wonderful!


Thank your Jeff,  I am glad you like them. Religion is a big part of polish life and 1 November is a big celebration for them. Freezing cold that morning, way below zero, I'm glad I managed to get a couple of good pics.


----------



## P.giannakis (Jul 10, 2022)

August 2017
Kodak T-Max 400 in HC-110
Canon EOS 5 / EF 50 f/1.8


----------



## P.giannakis (Jul 15, 2022)




----------



## P.giannakis (Jul 16, 2022)




----------



## P.giannakis (Jul 19, 2022)

Two little girls play hide-and-seek in the old holiday resort of lake Lipno.
August 2017


----------



## P.giannakis (Jul 26, 2022)




----------



## P.giannakis (Jul 30, 2022)

A housekeeper in a public service building, cleaning the entrance.

Kodak Tri-X in Rodinal


----------



## P.giannakis (Aug 24, 2022)




----------



## P.giannakis (Sep 25, 2022)




----------



## enezdez (Oct 9, 2022)

Very Nice Set...Lovely B&Ws!


----------



## P.giannakis (Oct 10, 2022)




----------



## P.giannakis (Nov 21, 2022)

Early autumn morning.
Ilford Pan400 in HC110


----------



## P.giannakis (Nov 29, 2022)

Early autumn morning, Poland
Ilford Pan400 in HC110


----------



## jeffashman (Nov 30, 2022)

I love how the B&W shots turn an otherwise mundane scene into something of interest!


----------



## P.giannakis (Dec 19, 2022)

Early autumn morning, Poland
Ilford Pan400 in HC110


----------



## P.giannakis (Dec 30, 2022)

ilford Pan400 in HC110
Canon EOS-5 / EF50f/1.8


----------



## Blue_ Angle (Dec 30, 2022)

I like how there's only one person in most of the street pictures. It's not a bustling city, not a crowed neighborhood, just someone trying to navigate the empty streets


----------



## P.giannakis (Dec 31, 2022)

Blue_ Angle said:


> I like how there's only one person in most of the street pictures. It's not a bustling city, not a crowed neighborhood, just someone trying to navigate the empty streets


Thank you, most of these pictures are taken early in the morning before the streets get busy.


----------

